
Life got bigger in two, million-fold leaps, scientists say - arjunb
http://www.physorg.com/news149188848.html
======
arjunb
actual paper is here:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2008/12/23/0806314106.full...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2008/12/23/0806314106.full.pdf+html)

